# Please help find Laddie! Welsh Arab x



## findladdie (21 April 2014)

Hi all!

I am desperately searching for my first ever pony Laddie. He was approx 13-14hh, dark bay gelding with a white star.

He also had 2 white socks on his hind legs, and a small white splodge on 1 of his front legs.

He was a Welsh pony x Arab and I have included a picture below!

Unfortunately I can not remember his age when I sold him  He was sold in around 2003 in Oxfordshire to Kenns Farm, Carterton. From here unfortunately I do not know anymore.

He was a riding school pony before I owned him, and hopefully somewhere a child is enjoying him! If anyone can help I would love to know where he is and how he's doing.

Thank you


----------



## cally6008 (22 April 2014)

Have you asked Kenns Farm if anyone can remember him ? or if he is still there ?

http://www.riding-schools.com/c/oxfordshire/carterton/t-f-edmonds/


----------



## findladdie (22 April 2014)

Thank you, unfortunately I did try to call them but the number is incorrect  I also tried 118 118 but they couldn't find a number for them either


----------



## lauraea (12 August 2014)

Any chance that anyone has seen or knows of this boy? He was a riding school pony at Burford Riding School before it closed, then I bought him from there and had him for several years.

There is a chance that he was moved to Wales by a dealer (lady I sold him to often used dealers)

I would be over the moon to find him and know how he is getting on, or at the very least hear a little about what happened to him after I sold him on...


----------



## lauraea (20 September 2014)

Still looking...


----------



## lauraea (12 June 2018)

Is there anyone who has a way to track horses using their passport name? I've seen a couple of posts recently where people have been able to find information on horses using their passported name and height etc - 

I am almost positive he will no longer be with us, but just being able to find out what kind of life he had after me would be amazing


----------



## AFB (15 June 2018)

If you know their passport name & the IO you could try writing to them, they may be able to pass your details over to the registered keeper


----------



## Leo Walker (15 June 2018)

Whats his passported name?


----------



## lauraea (19 June 2018)

Passported name was Laddie. Nothing fancy! I genuinely don't know if he will be alive anymore as I really struggle to remember his age when I had him (it so wasn't important to me when I was 11!) but I regret everyday parting with him and just wanted to find out what happened to him


----------

